# Forgeworld Phantom Titan



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

ericismyname @ Librarium Online said:


> I have been searching high and low for any updates on this. But it seems that after games day, the search stops. What I have gathered is that it is going to be in between the size of a warhound/ reaver titan. It is also going to cost money wise in between these 2 as well. The pictures of him standing static are only a very very rough draft preview.
> 
> Apparently Tony Cottrell said that there may be variants for psy titans (warlocks), the head will open up like the rev titan, and it will be complete by games day (August 21st, 2010 ).


I don't know how reliable this source is so take it with a dose of salt. If it is reliable it should make those of you Eldar fans who can afford FW pretty happy.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

that is one hell of a titan! i love it!

CP


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

The pictured model is a pre-production mocup, its to scale and will be what the it looks like when he had it at the open day he had the legs already at a good stage for the final model which you can see behind it in picture 3. the date they thought it would be avaliable was Christmas but that could have changed but I doubt it as FW are working on IE9 which is Orks V Raven Guard and IE10 is most likely Eldar by my guess.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Head of FW confirmed at the time that IA10 was Eldar vs some imperial

The head does open up, and is kinda cool, looks like the revenant

The price was stated as above by head of FW, so again, pretty much confirmed.

Look back to the post I made when the FW open day photos first came up, librarium online don't exactly have the scoop on this one as we had it first, then bols


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

hasn't this been showed here about 30 times now?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

But it never gets unawesome


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Broguts said:


> hasn't this been showed here about 30 times now?


Perhaps. First time I've seen it though.

Must say I'm glad that's not what the finished model will look like. The pose is all wrong - *way* too static.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

If I had to guess at the cost, I'd say 320-350 GBP. 

With the Warhound at 296 all together and the comperable Revenant being only 57% of that at 170 I'd wager that we could see a similar decrease in cost from the Reaver (currently at around 560) to the Phantom.

The large cost deductions come from the Phantom being smaller and using less material and also having much less outer details (fewer gears and joints, nooks and crannies)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> If I had to guess at the cost, I'd say 320-350 GBP.
> 
> With the Warhound at 296 all together and the comperable Revenant being only 57% of that at 170 I'd wager that we could see a similar decrease in cost from the Reaver (currently at around 560) to the Phantom.
> 
> The large cost deductions come from the Phantom being smaller and using less material and also having much less outer details (fewer gears and joints, nooks and crannies)


ya since when has lack of detail made gw not charge the same?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Perhaps. First time I've seen it though.
> 
> Must say I'm glad that's not what the finished model will look like. The pose is all wrong - *way* too static.


thats the traditional phantom pose, if it were posed any other way i would be offended, think of it as not static but more the eldar saying "look how awesome we are"


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i want one now! damn forgeworld and their money-hoovering. plus, if the rumblings are to be believed, this badboy should be getting accompanied by the void spinner too. wooooo, superheavy monofilament death! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I'd better start saving...
RaverBoi, if you want to keep up you better start that warlord you've wanted


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it will be a very nice model. Once again GW push the bounds of affordability


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

To those worried about the pose (either way) it was a sketch model (much like painter would do a sketch first) using hard foam, so there was little posing available at that point, Will Hayes (the sculptor) was working on the actual parts and had the legs part made - they are very posable, I would guess that the Phantom will be as wooshy-dynamic or hardman-static looking as the modeller wishes - mine will be classic hardman I think.

As for details - the finished parts were lovely, the smooth bits were smooth as expected and inside the knee joint was some channelling bits best described as "technological" and "electrical" so I would expect similar levels of detail to the revenant.

As for price, I really wouldn't expect this anywhere below the £350 mark, personally I am trying to scrape together a £400 fund in time for Christmas, if it's cheaper then I will buy another superheavy to go with it.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> ...As for price, I really wouldn't expect this anywhere below the £350 mark, personally I am trying to scrape together a £400 fund in time for Christmas, if it's cheaper then I will buy another superheavy to go with it.


i've got a terramundi pot i've been filling up for my fix of superheavy yummyness from FW so i'm hoping i can crack it open in time for the phantom release. if not i'll probably splash out on a cobra and revenant or both the superheavy tanks


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

it is rather an iconic pose, how they don't mess with it and make it some silly pose like the phantom, so its unusable in games


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> it is rather an iconic pose, how they don't mess with it and make it some silly pose like the phantom, so its unusable in games


well hopefully it'll have the posability of the revanant so that you can choose how it looks.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

jams said:


> well hopefully it'll have the posability of the revanant so that you can choose how it looks.


Unless they decide to make new masters for the legs then it will indeed be fully poseable



bubblematrix said:


> ..the actual parts and had the legs part made - they are very posable


----------

